# HAIBIKE MTB Festival Tegernseer Tal 2015



## wallberg (20. Mai 2015)

Am 06-07.06.2015 gehts am Tegernsee rund!
Wenn der aktuelle Schnee wieder weg ist, hoffen wir auf staubtrockene Pisten!


Unsere Strecken sind final online,
4 Routen von 28-75km
3 Rennstrecken
HAIBIKE E-Bike Rennen
Kinder/Jugenrennen
Tourenfahrt ohne Zeitnahme für Jedermann/Frau mit jedem Bike (auch E)
Uphill Kontest
Pull Kontest
Große Messe
Party
Top Bewirtung
TestCenter

Kommt an den Tegernsee,
immer eine Reise wert. Wir haben uns bemüht Euch wieder neue Eindrücke zu generieren,
ob Racer oder Genießer, für Jeden ist was dabei. Unsere A Runde mit 35km bietet bereits
richtiges Marathonfeeling! Schöne Anstiege, geile Aussichten, knackige Abfahrten! Gut 900Hm
verteilt auf 3 Anstiege sollten mit etwas Training zu meistern sein. Die B Runde mit 1900Hm und
55km hat alles was ein MTB Marathon braucht - steile Rampen, chillige Passagen, coole Spots,
Trials und Dreck. Eine soeben neu gestricke Schlussetappe mit Teilbereichen der C Strecke bietet
ein spannendes Finale dieser mittleren Runde. Wem dies nicht reicht, der wählt gleich die lange
Runde. Nochmal 1000hm gut extra, den Berg der Berge im BikerTal am Tegernsee zu Anfang! 
Wallberg über den Sommerweg - die Variante für Männer und Frauen die den meisten Herren das
Fürchten lehren! Abfahrten über schönte Trials, Rodelbahnen, Winterweg ... Auf gut 70km mit ca.3000Hm!

Auf der A Runde startet auch das E-Bike Rennen! Eine chillige Tourenfahrt für alle die keine Chipzeitnahme
benötigen und viele Sideevents! Alleine unsere Messe ist eine Reise an den See wert!

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


www.mtb-festival.de


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (21. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte gerade die Strecken auf AbsolutGPS downloaden. Auf den Karten dort werden die aktualisierten Strecken angezeigt, beim Download bekomme ich aber wieder die "alten" mit der Strecke über den Spitzingsee. Probiert habe ich sowohl B als auch C Strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2015)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade die Strecken auf AbsolutGPS downloaden. Auf den Karten dort werden die aktualisierten Strecken angezeigt, beim Download bekomme ich aber wieder die "alten" mit der Strecke über den Spitzingsee. Probiert habe ich sowohl B als auch C Strecke!


Danke,
leite ich sofort weiter!

wallberg


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (24. Mai 2015)

Tracks stimmen jetzt beim Download! Ganz schön knackig die neuen Strecken;-)


----------



## mfux (24. Mai 2015)

Wie schauts den mit Übernachtungsmögkichkeiten aus?


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (24. Mai 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Wie schauts den mit Übernachtungsmögkichkeiten aus?



Brauchst Du nicht, so lange ist die Strecke nicht. Das schaffst Du an einem Tag;-)


----------



## mfux (24. Mai 2015)

woher weisst du das? Wenn s da nen Wirt gibt, wirds gefährlich...
Meinte natürlich fürs Wochenende!


----------



## wallberg (25. Mai 2015)

Ja, die Strecken sind knackig! Aber schön!
Für Übernachtungen wendet Euch bitte an unsere Touristinfo!
www.tegernsee.com

Heute war´s Super!

Wallberg


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (26. Mai 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> woher weisst du das? Wenn s da nen Wirt gibt, wirds gefährlich...
> Meinte natürlich fürs Wochenende!



Klingt nach einem soliden Plan;-)


----------



## wallberg (29. Mai 2015)

Erste Schilder stehen.  Sonntag offizielle Strecken Besichtigung.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (29. Mai 2015)

Bin heute die C-Srecke gefahren. Topzustand, weniger nass als erwartet. Schöne und anspruchsvolle Strecke, schon mal Danke and die Organisatoren. Schön, dass der Wallberg Trail wieder drin ist und mit dem Wurzeltrail auf der Neureuth Abfahrt habt ihr ein echtes Schmankerl ausgepackt;-)
Auf der alten Strecke habe ich die Kühzagl Auffährt am Ende immer gehasst. Jetzt werde ich halt die Kühzagl- UND die Gindlalm Auffahrt hassen;-)  Galaun ist sowieso ein Thema für sich, aber da weiß man ja, dass man's bald geschafft hat.
Das wird wieder ein super Rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (30. Mai 2015)

Bin gestern die B-Strecke gefahren. Kann mich Steppenwolf nur anschließen, super Strecke.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (31. Mai 2015)

Hey, na das hört sich ja gut an. 
Werde am Sonntag das erste mal dabei sein, mit nem Kumpel zusammen werde ich die B-Strecke fahren. 
Wie sind denn die Abfahrten? 
Gibt's was "leckeres" und technisches?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hey, na das hört sich ja gut an.
> Werde am Sonntag das erste mal dabei sein, mit nem Kumpel zusammen werde ich die B-Strecke fahren.
> Wie sind denn die Abfahrten?
> Gibt's was "leckeres" und technisches?
> ...


Danke für das tolle Feedback!
Auf der B ist die Abfahrt nach Kreuth über einen schönen Trial,
der am Einstieg über Wurzeln und starkes Gefälle am Anspruchsvollsten ist.
Nach unten wird er flowiger und macht Spaß!
Pass auf die Querrillen, Bäume und Steine auf dem Weg auf!

Fußweg von der Suttenalm ins Tal ist einfach,
nur ein paar Betonschweller quer, evtl. viel Traffic ...

Auffahrt Kreuzberg anspruchsvolles Ende (Trial bergauf)
Abfahrt vom Galaun schnell, die letzten Meter nach dem Abbiegen auf
die Zielzuführung bitte Konzentriert bleiben!

wallberg


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Juni 2015)

wallberg schrieb:


> Danke für das tolle Feedback!
> Auf der B ist die Abfahrt nach Kreuth über einen schönen Trial,
> der am Einstieg über Wurzeln und starkes Gefälle am Anspruchsvollsten ist.
> Nach unten wird er flowiger und macht Spaß!
> ...



Hey Wallberg,

danke für die Infos.
Na dann bin ich gespannt, und freue mich auf den Marathon.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (8. Juni 2015)

Man könnte sagen: "alles wie immer", aber das würde dem Rennen nicht gerecht werden. Die Veranstalter haben wieder alles gegeben und wer nicht dabei war, hat definitiv etwas verpasst!
Die neuen Strecken sind sehr fordernd. Ich fand die neue C durch den Gindlam Anstieg und die Abfahrt danach fast härter als die alte D Strecke. Ist aber mein subjektiver Eindruck. Auch die B-Strecke mit den extra Hm hat´s in sich. 
Alle Helfer wie immer super nett und motiviert, insgesamt für mich nach wie vor eine der besten MTB Veranstaltungen! 
Und Petrus hatte mal wieder ein Einsehen und hat das Gewitter auf die Nacht verlegt. Zum Rennen erstklassige Bedingungen, top!
Umso mehr wundert es mich, dass anscheinend dieses Jahr etwas weniger Teilnehmer am Start waren. Ob es die Hitze am Samstag war, angekündigte Gewitter, die dann am Sonntag nicht kamen, schwer zu sagen. Am Samstag fand ja auch der Ortler Bike Marathon statt, vielleicht eine ungünstige Überschneidung? Wobei Tegernsee ja wohl seit Jahren das Recht aufs erste Juni Wochenende hat...
An den Veranstaltern liegt es sicher nicht, macht einfach weiter so und noch mal ein großes Danke für ein tolles Wochenende!


----------



## wallberg (8. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für das tolle Feedback!
wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geronet (8. Juni 2015)

Schön wären noch mehr Trails bergab, bei der Suttenalm z.B. dachte ich einen kleinen netten Weg gesehn zu haben.
Sonst alles Top!


----------



## minihbmichi (8. Juni 2015)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Man könnte sagen: "alles wie immer", aber das würde dem Rennen nicht gerecht werden. Die Veranstalter haben wieder alles gegeben und wer nicht dabei war, hat definitiv etwas verpasst!
> Die neuen Strecken sind sehr fordernd. Ich fand die neue C durch den Gindlam Anstieg und die Abfahrt danach fast härter als die alte D Strecke. Ist aber mein subjektiver Eindruck. Auch die B-Strecke mit den extra Hm hat´s in sich.
> Alle Helfer wie immer super nett und motiviert, insgesamt für mich nach wie vor eine der besten MTB Veranstaltungen!
> Und Petrus hatte mal wieder ein Einsehen und hat das Gewitter auf die Nacht verlegt. Zum Rennen erstklassige Bedingungen, top!
> ...



Deswegen sind wer erst den Ortler gefahren , eine der schönsten Rennstrecken, der letzten Jahres und perfekt organisiert, dann am Abend direkt zum Tegernsee und den MTB bei besten Bedingungen und sehr guter Organisation mitgenommen.


----------



## TTT (8. Juni 2015)

War das erste mal mit einem Freund dabei (B-Strecke). Ich will nicht sagen, dass es schlecht war aber wir waren beide der Meinung, es gibt bessere Veranstaltungen:

- Ich kenne keinen anderen Marathon, bei dem man ständig mit Wanderern, entgegenkommenden Bikern, Landwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeugen und Autos auf der Strecke rechnen muß.
- Die Parkplatzsuche war nervig. Irgendwo standen wir eingekeilt 20min, weil man die Straße eben für die E-Biker gesperrt hatte, nur um dann auf einem bereits vollen Parkplatz zu landen. Kann man mit den Ordnern kein Parkleitsystem hinbekommen oder eine der unzähligen abgemähten Wiesen anmieten? Oder hatten wir nur einfach Pech und die anderen ausgezeichneten Parkplätze waren besser?
- Wer hat denn nur den Platz für den Red-Bull Stand an der Strecke so genehmigt? Jeder versucht den Schwung aus der Abfahrt in den Anstieg mitzunehmen und an der Topspeed-Stelle steht dann plötzlich einer (Sackgefährlich!)
- Stimmung an der Strecke?
- Das ein Alpenmarathon steilere und längere Anstiege und Abfahrten hat als ein Mittelgebirgsmarathon ist klar. Dass fast alle Höhenmeter auf steilsten Schotterpisten wieder vernichtet werden, muss aber doch wirklich nicht sein. Der Singletrail auf der ersten Abfahrt war aber echt gut!

Wenn ich mal meine bisher gefahrenen Marathon vergleiche, landet bei folgenden Wertungen der Tegernsee eher auf den hinteren Plätzen:
Stimmung an der Strecke, Organisation, Landschaft (o.k, da kann der Tegernsee noch punkten, auch wenn man nicht allzuoft einen Blick ins Tal hatte), Trails

Falls das jetzt ein bischen arg negativ klingt, ich würde den Marathon evtl. wieder fahren aber er wird halt bestimmt nicht fester Bestandteil meines Terminplans.


----------



## wallberg (8. Juni 2015)

Schade, dass es Dir nicht gefallen hat.
Parkplätze waren ausgeschildert und pupliziert (online und in der Teilnehmer email) - 
Wanderer und Kollegen treffe ich bei jedem Marathon, vielleicht hattest Du echt Pech.
Fahrzeuge sollten natürlich nicht auf der Strecke sein, da hast Du völlig recht! Wo?
Der RB Truck wurde bisher nur positiv bewertet,
die Position war eng, aber gefährlich ... Trial in der ersten Abfahrt, von der SuttnAlm fast 80% 
und in der letzten. Die B ist halt die Runde, welche am meisten frequentiert wird, die darf bergab
nicht so schwer sein. Auf der C war es spannender.

Dennoch Danke für Lob & Kritik,


----------



## Silberrücken (8. Juni 2015)

auf der Teestr. vom Ort Ri. Kuehzagl kamen einige "saudämliche" Autofahrer entgegen, im Zielsprint sozusagen..... Strasse  war aber immer noch breit genug!


----------



## TTT (8. Juni 2015)

wallberg schrieb:


> Schade, dass es Dir nicht gefallen hat.


So wars dann ja auch nicht, ich finde nur, es gibt besseres. Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind 



wallberg schrieb:


> Parkplätze waren ausgeschildert und pupliziert (online und in der Teilnehmer email)


So einen sind wir angefahren und konnten dann nicht weiter, weil der Streckenposten keinen mehr durchgelassen hat und von hinten weitere Autos kamen, da kamen grad noch Fahrräder durch.



wallberg schrieb:


> Wanderer und Kollegen treffe ich bei jedem Marathon, vielleicht hattest Du echt Pech.


Ich bin jetzt unter anderem 10x Albstadt mitgefahren. Da steht an fast jedem Zugangsweg jemand und lotst die Leute um. Klar kann man nicht verhindern, dass da mal einer auf der Strecke wandert oder gegen die Richtung biked. Aber so viele Leute wie am Tegernsee habe ich in meiner ganzen Marathonkarriere zusammen noch nicht erlebt.



wallberg schrieb:


> Fahrzeuge sollten natürlich nicht auf der Strecke sein, da hast Du völlig recht! Wo?


kann ich echt nicht mehr sagen aber ich erinnere mich konkret an 3 Fahrzeuge (ohne die Bergwacht ). Das hatte ich bisher ein einziges mal in Ischgl und dachte scheiße, das hätte an anderer Stelle tödlich enden können. Gut am Tegernsee war es alles im Ortsbereich und da ist die Gefahr für einen tödlichen Chrash geringer, gefährlich bleibts trotzdem!



wallberg schrieb:


> Trial in der ersten Abfahrt, von der SuttnAlm fast 80%


Ja, hatte ich ja auch lobend erwähnt. Und ich glaub auf den Ultrasteilen Schotterabfahrten hats mehr hingehauen als im Trail, den Spuren nach zu urteilen. Aber sei es drum, das ist halt der Charakter dieses Events und schon o.k., vielleicht schau ich mir ja noch mal die Langstrecke an.



wallberg schrieb:


> Dennoch Danke für Lob & Kritik


Gerne. Und wenn Ihr Euch wirklich noch weiterentwickeln wollt, schaut Euch wirklich mal Albstadt oder Kirchzarten an. Was die auf die Beine stellen ist echt enorm. Allein, was die für die Zuschauer an der Strecke veranstalten und so 15.000 Zuschauer anziehen, das erzeugt schon Gänsehautfeeling. Vom Singletrailanteil sind die auch nicht höher aber alles Andere, da kann sich jeder was von abschauen.


----------



## EDA (8. Juni 2015)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung top. Schade für die Veranstalter fand ich die geringe Anzahl an Besuchern am Samstag. 

Einzig die offizielle Karte vom Streckenprofil ging mir auf den Nerv. Das eingezeichnete Höhenprofil hatte wenig mit dem tatsächlichen gemeinsam. Und warum wurde auf den Karten nicht zumindest pragmatisch auf die Steckenverkürzung hingewiesen? Ich beziehe mich auf die C-Strecke. 

Das mit den entgegenkommenden Wanderern fand ich ganz witzig. Die wirkten etwas irritiert, wenn man sie als Slalomstange interpretiert hat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Marathon Freunde. 
Muss dem grundsätzlichen Tenor von TTT leider zustimmen. 
Auch wenn es im großen und ganzen eine ganz gelungene Veranstaltung war.
Der Singletrailanteil  (Strecke B)  war mir deutlich zu gering. Gerade wenn dann noch in den beiden einzigen wirklichen Trails  (runter vom Wallberg, bzw. das letzte Bergaufstück nach der Kühzagl) alles von (sorry, nicht böse sein) Fahrtechniklegastenikern schiebend blockiert wird.

Zudem fand ich auch den ganzen "Gegenverkehr" irgendwie komisch. 

Hatte den Tegernsee Marathon seit langem auf meiner ToDo Liste, glaube aber nicht, dass es für mich eine Wiederholung gibt.

Eigentlich schade. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## naishy (9. Juni 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> - Wer hat denn nur den Platz für den Red-Bull Stand an der Strecke so genehmigt? Jeder versucht den Schwung aus der Abfahrt in den Anstieg mitzunehmen und an der Topspeed-Stelle steht dann plötzlich einer (Sackgefährlich!)



Da kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## klogrinder (10. Juni 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Gerade wenn dann noch in den beiden einzigen wirklichen Trails  (runter vom Wallberg, bzw. das letzte Bergaufstück nach der Kühzagl) alles von (sorry, nicht böse sein) Fahrtechniklegastenikern schiebend blockiert wird.



Dann darfst du aber auch nicht böse sein wenn ich dir sage, dass das doch eher aber dein eigenes Problem ist wenn du soweit hinten bist dass da geschoben wird, oder?
Müsstest ja dann nur bergauf etwas mehr reinlatschen, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geronet (10. Juni 2015)

Ach, selbst die Schnelleren ganz vorne haben beim ersten Trail geschoben, aber die machen das wenigstens zügig


----------



## mfux (10. Juni 2015)

Wieso, war bei denen  alle was kaputt??


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. Juni 2015)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Dann darfst du aber auch nicht böse sein wenn ich dir sage, dass das doch eher aber dein eigenes Problem ist wenn du soweit hinten bist dass da geschoben wird, oder?
> Müsstest ja dann nur bergauf etwas mehr reinlatschen, oder?!



Witzbold, wenn das so einfach wäre; -))
Würde vorschlagen, die Veranstalter schauen mal in andere Marathons rein, die das hin bekommen. ;-)
Oder man sollte einfach nicht so viele Teilnehmer auf eine solche Runde schicken.


----------



## minihbmichi (10. Juni 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Witzbold, wenn das so einfach wäre; -))
> Würde vorschlagen, die Veranstalter schauen mal in andere Marathons rein, die das hin bekommen. ;-)
> Oder man sollte einfach nicht so viele Teilnehmer auf eine solche Runde schicken.


Das Problem die vier Startblöcke auf der B wurden zu schnell gestartet, des weiteren war die Auffahrt auf den Wallberg zu einfach und somit hat sich das Feld nicht weiter auseinander gezogen.
Ich bin auch schön in der Rodelabfahrt kurz vor dem Beton schön geflogen, war ein Pärchen mit Kind in der Strecke.
Aber diese Unvernünftigen gibt es leider immer, wobei es diesmal schon extrem viele waren, schon am Waldberg sind viele Rennräder durch das Feld gepflückt


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. Juni 2015)

minihbmichi schrieb:


> Das Problem die vier Startblöcke auf der B wurden zu schnell gestartet, des weiteren war die Auffahrt auf den Wallberg zu einfach und somit hat sich das Feld nicht Weigerung auseinander gezogen.
> Ich bin auch schön in der Rodelabfahrt kurz vor dem Beton schön geflogen, war ein Pärchen mit Kind in der Strecke.
> Aber diese Unvernünftigen gibt es leider immer, wobei es diesmal schon extrem viele waren, schon am Waldberg sind viele Rennräder durch das Feld gepflückt



Da stimme ich dir zu.
Mehr Zeit zwischen den Startblöcken hätte schon sehr geholfen. 
Was die ganzen Wanderer und andere Radler betrifft, hätte eine deutlichere Beschilderung "Achtung Fahrrad-Rennveranstaltung" sicher auch geholfen. ;-)


----------



## Schempi (10. Juni 2015)

Mein privater Held war der Autofahrer, der von der Monialm kommend noch das Absperrband und die "Pfosten" umgerissen hat 

Ansonsten hatte ich aber extrem viel Spaß an Event und neuer Strecke, danke Orgateam  Nächstes Jahr dann ohne Gipfeltreffenquark mit etwas mehr Absperrung an besagter Steller und ohne doppelte Parrallelveranstaltung hoffentlich wieder mit mehr TN!


----------



## wallberg (14. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Eindrücke. 
Alles in allem bin ich froh,  dass wir die Veranstaltung gut über die Bühne bringen konnten. 
Eure Anregungen nehmen wir ernst und versuchen 2016 diese umzusetzen. 

Wallberg


----------



## klogrinder (15. Juni 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Witzbold, wenn das so einfach wäre; -))
> Würde vorschlagen, die Veranstalter schauen mal in andere Marathons rein, die das hin bekommen. ;-)
> Oder man sollte einfach nicht so viele Teilnehmer auf eine solche Runde schicken.



Sorry aber ich bin die Setzberg-Abfahrt laut Strava in deutlich unter 6 Minuten gefahren, entsprechend kann ich deine Anmerkungen einfach nicht nachvollziehen!

Mein Tipp wie gesagt: Im Uphill mehr panieren und dann rollt's auch bergab flüssig...


----------



## supertacky (15. Juni 2015)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Mein Tipp wie gesagt: Im Uphill mehr panieren und dann rollt's auch bergab flüssig...



 genau so ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema "zu wenig Singletrails": dieses Jahr war halt wohl durch G7 alles anders. Aber sonst ist Tegernsee schon einmalig in den bayerischen Alpen. Mehr geht halt einfach nicht an Singletrails, mehr wird einfach nicht genehmigt. Ist einfach so. Ich bin ja echt erstaunt, wieviel in "normalen Jahren" da überhaupt sind. Wer motzt soll mal selber eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine stellen.

Und das kommt jetzt aus dem Lkr GAP. Wallberg, echt Hut ab was ihr da noch auf die Beine stellen könnt. GAP ist verschwunden (da konnte man schön sehen, wie von Jahr zu Jahr immer weniger genehmigt wurde). O'gau ist eigentlich auch nur noch Forstweg. Pfronten war eh schon immer eher ein Straßenrennen. Und Obersdorf, na ja.


----------



## wallberg (15. Juni 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Juni 2015)

Mag ja alles sein.
Aber erstens hat nicht jeder so viel Zeit zum trainieren, dass er vorne fahren kann, und zweitens ist für mich die Abfahrt immer der Genuss nach dem hoch kurbeln.
Habe halt eine Schwäche fürs bergab fahren. ;-)

Verstehe es auch, wenn einfach nicht mehr möglich ist (Genehmigungstechnisch), aber dann ist dieses einfach keine Veranstaltung für mich.
Auf Schotter hoch kurbeln, und dann wieder auf Schotter runter macht mir einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## naishy (17. Juni 2015)

Dann solltest du es mal mit einem Enduro-Rennen versuchen. Singletrails ohne Ende.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Juni 2015)

naishy schrieb:


> Dann solltest du es mal mit einem Enduro-Rennen versuchen. Singletrails ohne Ende.



Hatte ich mir auch schon mal gedacht, und versucht, aber hat mir auch nicht wirklich zugesagt.
Nach den Verbindungsetappen dann wieder in ner Schlange stehen, und darauf warten, dass man auf die einzelne Wertungsprüfung kann, und dann wieder relativ kalt volle Leistung zu sprinten, quasi von 0 auf 200, gefällt mir auch nicht. 

Gebe dir aber Recht, was die Trails angeht, macht das natürlich Laune.  ;-))


----------



## goopher (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ja generell War das Rennen to.  ABER soviel Fußgänger,  Autos und normale Freizeitpartner War schon extrem.

Autos hab ich direkt nach dem Start erlebt da ist ein Anwohner raus und gemütlich die ganze Strecke am Anfang gefahren.... beim überholen von dem hätte er mich dann fast umgeht.  Dann die Wallberg Fahrstrecke hoch ?? warum könnte man die nicht einfach sperren... und dann auch nach Sutten hoch.

Sor für die Aufzählung aber Wallberg hatte nach Beispiel gefragt.

Genauso hinten nach Suiten hoch waren einige Freizeitpartner,  Opa,  Oma Eltern,  Kindern mit Rädern unterwegs.... verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz warum man das nicht unterbinden kann. Bei anderen Rennen geht es doch auch.

Ansonsten waren die Strocken toll.

Was ich auch noch seltsam fand waren die Öffnungszeiten der Expo. Angegeben im Programm Bis 20.00 Uhr am Samstag.  Wie ich um 18.15 zur Pasta kam War schon alles zu ? Hatte ich mich verlesen oder hatten die keine Lust mehr ? Und dann bekommt man um 18.20 bei der Pasta Party zu hören Parmesan Käse ist aus. Was hättet ihr gemacht wenn wirklich mehr gekommen wären. 

Ich denke jedenfalls es gibt noch Potential nach oben. 

Von den Schwachpunkte abgesehen War es aber ein schönes Rennen.

Mal sehen was sich nächstes Jahr verbessert hat.

Vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (20. Juni 2015)

das sind doch alles oeffentliche  Wege, da darfst niemanden aussperren! In Kiitz z. B. sperren sie zwar fuer ni ht Rennteilnehmer, aber, das ist nicht legal und auch icht von oben genehmigt.....!  Kann u. U. ein bisschen  heikel werden , wenn der Tourist prominent ist und laut wird. 
Jedermanrennen sind eben keine Profi UCI Veranstaltungen.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (29. Juni 2015)

Nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen;-)
Wann starten wir 2016?


----------

